# Complaint against Re-bath Belgium



## Koen (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi all.  I stumbled upon this site, after I Googled complaints against Re-Bath.  And I noticed a topic in which the original complainant apparently reached an agreement or settlement with this firm.  

Most of the replies however, were much less reassuring.  Showing a series of poor quality installations, comparable to the ordeal that befalls us.  So far, this firm has promised a lot, for a steep price, but had managed only astonishingly poor quality work, and deficient service.  

It started when it turned out that they had forgotten to order from a third party firm, some key elements which are required for a shower (door, faucet and shower column).  In spite of numerous warnings and requests for confirmation of the agreement, from our part.   

Communication with this firm became very problematic, and the numerous misunderstandings and inaccurate information offered by representatives of Re-bath, vary from negligence to blatant lies.  Even though the shower was never finished, Re-Bath demanded full payment non-the-less.  (?!!)

The firm did everything it could, including letters from a law firm, to force us to pay the entire amount, in spite the fact that they never finished the job.  And since then, a few months after the installation, it has come to our attention that the silicone (I suppose) seal that was used to finish the shower walls, has already cracked.  Which explains their haste to receive all of the money, before the scam became apparent.

The shower cubicle, couldnt be much further from waterproof.  (Even when we should find another firm, willing to install a shower door.  Which naturally no professional would risk after Re-Bath made such a mess of it.)

This message can both serve as a warning to potential customers, or as an open invitation to the representatives of Re-Bath, to provide me with a channel to their businesses headquarters, if they have any professional integrity at all.  (Which - by now I very much fear  is completely lacking with the representatives of our local Re-Bath franchise.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2011)

Koen, what location preformed this work? Was it here in the US.


----------



## Koen (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Oldog/Newtrick.  No, it's not in the US.  I live in Belgium, Europe.  I plan on writing some consumer organizations over here as well.  But I was looking for Re-Bath headquarters, which I believe is an American firm ?  Which is why I stumbled across your site and thought it was a good place to start.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2011)

Koen said:


> Hi Oldog/Newtrick.  *No, it's not in the US.  I live in Belgium, Europe*.  I plan on writing some consumer organizations over here as well.  But I was looking for Re-Bath headquarters, which I believe is an American firm ?  Which is why I stumbled across your site and thought it was a good place to start.



Wow, sorry to hear they are international screwups.


----------



## Koen (Jan 10, 2011)

Me too.      I wish I had googled them more thorough before hiring them.  I just found a site that mentions Re-Bath's customer Service (Customer Service)   But alas, it won't accept my form.  Because the "Zip code" is a required field. And we don't have Zip codes in Europe.    (Even tried to use the Belgium-Illinois Zip code, but without success.)


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 10, 2011)

Does Belgium have the equivalent of the Better Business Bureau? Or do you have a consumer advocacy group of any kind? Can you file a complaint with any licensing  board to get them to respond?


----------



## Koen (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, there is an organization called 'Test Aankoop'  (Test Purchase).  I recently became a member, and will contact them soon.  First we hired a lawyer.  And so far this has helped, in the sense that we haven't paid Re-Bath the second 50 % of the price.   And we haven&#8217;t heard from them in a while.  But naturally, so far it has cost us about 500 $ in legal fees.  Which is also deplorable, but necessary.


----------



## Purplefairydust (Jan 23, 2011)

@ Koen: U hebt geprobeerd contact op te nemen met het hoofdkantoor in Aartselaar en geen respons gekregen? Verbaast me niet veel eigenlijk. Ik kan misschien helpen om u in contact te brengen met de president van Rebath in Amerika.


----------



## Koen (Jan 24, 2011)

@ Purplefairydust, thanks for the reply and the offer to provide me with a contact address.  I just sent you a private message with my E-mail address.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 24, 2011)

Purplefairydust said:


> @ Koen: U hebt geprobeerd contact op te nemen met het hoofdkantoor in Aartselaar en geen respons gekregen? Verbaast me niet veel eigenlijk. Ik kan misschien helpen om u in contact te brengen met de president van Rebath in Amerika.



Well, I wish I wouldn't have slept in Belgium class now.


----------



## RachaelwithReBath (Feb 2, 2011)

Koen, 

We are very sorry to hear about your experience with Re-Bath. 

Please contact Lisa ORander in the Re-Bath customer service department directly at (480) 844-1575 ext. 147 or by email at [email protected]. Well make sure to address your issue immediately. 

I will also follow up with you on the other forum that you posted to in case you don't see this comment. 

Rachael, on behalf of the Re-Bath corporate office


----------



## Josep (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello Koen.

My name is José. My case is quite similar to yours. Almost NOTHING is going to be similar to the offered bathroom I ordered 251 DAYS ago!!!.

I would like to keep in contact with you and knowing about the status of your bathroom. 

Some details about my bathroom:

After two postponements (without notice, I had to call for finding out how come that they were not here) a team came to remove all the furniture from my bathroom. 

The day after, once I had no bathroom anymore, they confess that the ordered materials were not available, so I was forced to accept a replacement panel for my walls for having the bath on time.

After ONE WEEK of works, my bathroom was not finished, the replacement panel was not fully installed, and not even the toilet was installed, but they promised me to end up everything in the next three weeks.

Instead of that, I started to get phonecalls and letters asking me more changes because even the promised materials were not going to come... and an extra payment (varying form 85% to 100% of the total amount) if I wanted them to resume the works.

I argued that I was not going to pay and after a few not so "customer friendly" messages, they just stop answering my requirements for finishing or at least coming to see by themselves that the works were not finished... I was shocked when in one of the letters they said the toilet was "perfectly usable".






If this is USABLE, It must be really disgusting to be at the same time with her in a toilet. Thank to the gods that I will never have to experience that!

86 days later, and ONLY after sending a legal citation, they came to check. They offered me a solution: In three weeks they will finish everything... The same they said almost three months ago!!!. 

But now, they were unpolite enough to laugh on my requirements to change the panel to the original one I ordered and to say that they decided not to come back because they are not sure if I am going to be able to pay the bill, so if I want my bathroom to be finished, I need to give them a proof that I have the money: They don't accomplish their part of the contract, I am the one who has to PROVE my capacity!!!

And that is said THREE MONTHS after they leave me without toilet, without a shower that could be hanged, without heating (in the coldest period of the year), and so on...

If someone is interested in more details: WordPress.com


----------



## andyS (Aug 17, 2012)

I have a similas issue with after sales service.   we have had our entrire bathroom makeover done by rebath (which now appears to be a franchise)  Initial contact was made @ BATIBOUW at their booth.

Now we have a leak and it appears that the franchise went bankrupt.  When i reached out to REBATH BELGIUM they just turned me down.


----------

